# Platy fry diet



## adel1987 (May 9, 2012)

Hi I have some platy fry that are one day old i have started to feed them on liquifry but i am unsure on what to feed them next and how lonf to feed them on this??
*c/p**H2


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

They are tougher than you think. To begin, they are complete omnivores, but they do best with a fiber/plant based component to their diet. Crushed flake will do the job. Add plants, and they will feed on the micro-organisms on them. Java moss is incredible for that.
There are great fry foods like decapsulated brine shrimp. live brine shrimp from naulii, freeze dried copepods, etc, but you can only get them online, and the quantities are more than most of us want. I buy them, but I breed a lot of fish.

The biggest danger is not that they'd starve, but that you will kill them with kindness. Overfeeding is extremely dangerous, and you have change water and vacuum up uneaten food regularly to get good growth. it's a little work, but it's worth it.


----------



## adel1987 (May 9, 2012)

So would you say not to feed them the liquifry??


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

adel1987 said:


> Hi I have some platy fry that are one day old i have started to feed them on liquifry but i am unsure on what to feed them next and how lonf to feed them on this??
> *c/p**H2


Hello a...

The best fry food I've found is Tetramin Crisps. I just put the crisps into a sandwich bag and crush them really fine with a rolling pin or something similar and feed a little every few hours. My Guppy fry really do well with it.

B


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Platy fry eat pretty much any thing and lots of it. They also make great food for angels and other cichlids: platties being more prolific and meatier than guppies. My strain of red velvet wags are beautiful additions to any tank should any escape being eaten. This year I am devoting a 100 gallon outdoor former horse trough to the platty project. It is full of floating elodea and whatever drops by uninvited . I will only feed crushed and whole flakes three times a week. It remains to be seen how much this approach yields.


----------

